# Soma Olymphiad!



## Ohioguy (Nov 10, 2008)

Does anyone know much about this bike i picked it up at good will today.Has some good parts Dia compe centerpull brakes and a SR stem,also has sugino cranks. Let me know if anyone has any info dont know where to go with this for help!


----------

